# HUMMINBIRD Fishin' Buddy 110x



## chris_09 (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat hier jemand eventuell Erfahrungen mit dem HUMMINBIRD Fishin' Buddy 110x?

Wir fahren im April für eine Woche an den Asnen in Schweden und überlegen für das große Gewässer ein günstiges Echolot anzuschaffen.
Bin auf das Humminbird gestoßen und das machte auf mich erstmal einen passenden Eindruck, da per Schraubzwinge zu befestigen und die Geberstange gleich integriert ist.
Wir benutzen da ein Linder Aluruderboot mit Außenborder.

Ich hab mich auch schon einigermaßen belesen und weiß, dass man damit nicht zuverlässig Fisch aufspüren kann, hauptsächlich gehts uns um die Bodenbeschaffenheit, da die Gewässertiefe dort stark schwankt zwischen 2 und ca. 15m.

Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## chris_09 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: HUMMINBIRD Fishin' Buddy 110x*

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.

Wir sind auf der südlichen Seite des Asnen (Nähe Urshult).
Im Netz habe ich schon eine Gewässerkarte mit groben Tiefenangeaben gefunden. Da erkennt man, dass auf unserer Seite hauptsächlich recht flache Bereiche sind.

Gibt es eventuell für die südliche Ecke ein paar Erfahrungsberichte?

Das Humminbird Fishin' Buddy könnten wir aus den USA für ca. 130 € bekommen. Es soll halt wirklich zur Erkennung der Bodenbeschaffenheit verwendet werden.

Wir haben uns eigentlich extra für diesen See entschieden, da dort Zander vorkommen. Ich hatte mich schon auf verschiedenen Seiten informiert und bis jetzt überall den Hinweis auf die Schonzeit des Zanders allerdings nur für den gesamten Mai gelesen.

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass im April auch Schonzeit ist?


----------

